# How Often Does A Mare Have A "Season"



## nikkinoo (23 November 2009)

my mare is a hormonal bitch from hell.

Just wondering how often they should actually have a season. so i can work out if there is a pattern to when she is at her worst.


----------



## Doormouse (23 November 2009)

Too often as far as I'm concerned!!!  I am in the same boat as you, my mare is a nightmare when she is coming into her season.


----------



## jenh166 (23 November 2009)

every 21days in theory from about march to september. shouldn't be in season at this time of year though...


----------



## smellyellie741 (23 November 2009)

every 3 weeks is the genral but they are like use and are all a bit different and added stress or changes can 'bring them on' lol


----------



## Katie__Connie (23 November 2009)

I can never tell when my mare's in season... how do you know when they are? sorry if this is a really stupid question


----------



## Chico Mio (23 November 2009)

LOL!  She sounds like me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  This is why I only have geldings!.

During the breeding season (Spring, Summer, Early Autumn) I think it is about every three weeks and lasts for about 3-4 days.  They tend not to come into season in the winter.


----------



## jenh166 (23 November 2009)

Katie - count yourself lucky if your mare shows no signs! They range from nothing to reversing themselves into geldings (v embarassing if at a show!), squealing more, weeing around the boys, standing looking like they will wee with a winking vulva, more smelly around their back end, discharge down inside of hind legs, grumpy around people, more unwilling etc etc etc...


----------



## nikkinoo (23 November 2009)

does anyone use any supplements to combat this moody behaviour, ? its really geting me down

My mare kicked her stable mate out on a hack this weekend, Tonight she tried to kick me whilst doing up her rug, oh yeah and had to dodge some barred teeth at the same time. I never know which end to watch out for, 

she hates being groomed pulls all the faces under the sun, so is rugged up to the eyeballs if turned out.


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (23 November 2009)

regumate is the most commonly used neutraceutical for this probelm I think............

I want the mare I currently ride to go on it, but the owner doesnt think she needs it....... 

also, have you had her checked for stomach ulcers or girth galls etc if its when its rugged and grooming? 
or is the tail just sky high etc? the mare I ride is still coming into season at hte moment, less so now, but still got the attitude sometimes!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (23 November 2009)

Mine is on NAF Oestress in the summer. I hardly notice her season on this stuff.


----------



## PapaFrita (23 November 2009)

21 days. PF shows in season in winter as well sometimes *sigh* She's a right slapper as well; she's in season at the mo and wees at every horse she sees, regardless of gender!


----------



## Rouletterose (23 November 2009)

My mare is like clockwork...every 23 days..and she usually continues having them up till about December depending on the weather!


----------



## JanetGeorge (23 November 2009)

Your average mare ovulates every 21 days - and she'll be in season for 4-7 days (on average) before she ovulates.  There are exceptions (as every stud owner can tell you!)  Mares who come in for a couple of days - and will only stand for the stallion for 1 of them - and others who can be covered every 2nd day for 8-9 days!

And then there are the mares who have a persistent follicle - and won't ovulate (so generally won't come back into season for the next cycle!)  And at this time of year, some mares are already in anoestrus, others are in transitional oestrus (season may be shorter - or longer than usual, and mare MAY be worse tempered than normal!)  And of course some mares will keep coming into season with monotonous regularity all winter!


----------



## Beatrice5 (24 November 2009)

What an interesting read - Thank you.

On another post some chap told me my mare couldn't be expecting in Jan/feb as mares don't cycle through the winter and you have just put all that to bed. As I have had her since June and having had mares before I know a season even if it's just a bit of winking 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 and as she hasn't done it and ran with a stallion last winter all other things concidered I'd say she was preggers. Maybe can't be defo on dates but I am prepearing for Jan/ Feb and we'll see!

I was begining to doubt myself but you lush lot have reassured me I am not so crazy


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (24 November 2009)

My girl is a total and utter slut when she's in season and she had one  at the end of last week  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She winks, squirts and tarts around. Her first and last seasons (normally March/April and October) are her worst. I've had her on Oestress this year and she has been so much better. She also stiffens up across her back, strange thing is she goes super cuddly


----------

